# What Kind of toys?



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I just got my chi yesterday.
We have cats and she likes to play with some of their toys. The cats don't play with them LOL. They mostly have feathers and fur and I don't want her to choke on them.
I know she needs something to chew on, what do you all think of those nyla bones?
The dogs I used to have were big and they would just bite them in pieces and I was afraid they would choke on them.
I know Sandy probubly won't do that because she is so much smaller, but is there a kind of bone you would recomend?
Cloth toys or rubber ones?
Do you give them Milk Bones or is there a kind of treat that they particularly like?
I am not going to give her alot of treats, but the cats get some at night so I want to include Sandy in the family treat time LOL
Where I bought her they told me to start training at 12 weeks, do you think that is a little young?
Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

hi ive binhaving trouble myself to try and get keeks a toy she likes, she seems to prefer playing with ne thing else but what i buy her the only to she likes that i got her is a cat toy
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=278 (thats a link to the pic of her playing with it)
as far as training goes most articles ive read suggest starting as early as possible, but the younger the pup the shorer the seesion shud be. ive bin trying to train keeks, but shes still a bit to hyper to concentrate lol, so i work with what ive gotand have tried to add the command "stand" to when she jumps around for a treat
mia
x


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

My girls like treats of raw carrots and milk and gravy bones(biscuits) and eukanuba small bone shaped biscuits,their toys are the soft ones from Mcdonalds but not the ones that have beans in them,also baby toys that are safe.


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

Puck loves toys. Any toy, or underwear, or a shoe.

As far as "what kind" to get, you need to know your dog's chewing habits. There are rubber-esque toys made specifically for teething puppies. Start there and work your way down. If your puppy is a tenacious chewer, get a black Kong. I'm not sure a Chihuahua can have jaws that strong, but it may be. Otherwise get her a puppy kong and then move up to a red kong. They make all KINDS of fleece, rope, flannel, etc. toys for dogs.

I ended up getting Puck enough toys for 8 dogs. He'll play with any of them, really, but he has his favorites.

Once she's a little older you can try doing what I did. Chihuahuas have their own personalities, to be sure! I took Puck to Petsmart and showed him all the toys I thought were cute, or might be fun. He would sniff them, and if he liked them his ears would perk up and he would try to start grabbing it. If he didn't like it, he would lay his ears down flat and turn his head away. No kidding.

Get something that is safe for your dog and that she won't be ABLE to chew into pieces. It wouldn't be possible for her to chew up a black kong, I think, but she might be able to chew up fleece toys.

I've personally stayed away from cat toys. My reasoning on this is...cats don't chew, so cat toys aren't made for chewing.

As for treats, I get the standard Milkbone-esque treats (but we actually use Nutro brand). Then I will occasionally buy Puck a Wolf-sized peanut butter nylabone, which he loves. I get the Wolf size, because he almost choked on the puppy-sized one. He had it chewed down to a small piece long before I thought he would and tried to take the whole thing into his mouth and chew on it. It got stuck. 

He also has a bag of training bits treats by Nutro for training sessions (which, by the way, even at 7 months, aren't having too much effect), and lamb & rice sticks by Nutro. Finally, he loves Greenies, so he has a bag of those awaiting his pleasure.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

*Kemo loves his dental sticks. They are a thin rawhide type of gizmo. Anyway they are all over the house, and last a long time. I make sure he has one for during the day when I am not home and one in his crate at night. He also loves a rope bone. Loves stuffed animlas.....careful of loose parts (eyes etc) he loves his balls too. Kemo will chew on anything if you leave it in his reach so we are very careful. Carrots are good but don't last that long. Kemo does like NYLABONES the cheddar ones. They last forever too but I don't let him have them when I am not able to watch him. I have also wasted my money on rubber toys, he does not chew them!! *


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

It took Puck a little while to get attached to his kong. Putting a treat in it helped, but that's what they're for.

Puck also loves the raw-hide sticks and rope toys.

And it's a good rule to never let them have something they can chew up easily without supervision.


----------



## cdenise1122 (Apr 2, 2004)

Peanut loves to play with her stuff animals. She has around four different ones, all from Petsmart. Two of them have squeeky little things and she loves to make them squeek and the other has a rattle, she gets a kick out of them. As for treats, she eats the dog cookies from Petco, the animal cracker ones. She also loves dingo bones, she will goes hours entertained on them. Those bones are supposed to last her a week they never do they are gone in half a week. I also give her Greenies and she loves those as well. If she only knew they were good for her. LOL!


Celeste


----------



## Pangos_Mum (Mar 16, 2004)

Pango loves toys so much that he has a toy box. I put all his toys in there, and after about 10 minutes he takes them all out to play with, and for mum to pick up. :roll: 

I hope that I can answer some of your questions...and congrats on your new Chi baby. I can tell you what Pango likes as far as chewing and I have heard many other owners praise some products. Pango loves nothing more than chewing on his little Kong. I fill his Kong with some kibble, than liver treats, and put some peanut butter on top  Pango will chew that forever. If he has been extra special I put cheese in there melt it for 10 seconds, let it cool, and he goes nuts. For hot summer days I fill it with a little bit of plain or vanilla yogurt and sliced apples or bananas and place it in the freezer for 30 minutes for a cool tasty chew treat. Pango loves that too. Who am I kidding Pango just loves food. 

Pango also loves Greenies more than the Nylabones~Greenies kinda like a dental bone and fairly inexpensive. They have them in different sizes and everyone I have asked has agreed that they are very popular with their pups. Plus they are awsome for the pups teeth. Besides chewing Pango loves his toys. He has so many cloth toys that it's pathedic. He loves to chase "Fred" stuffed sqeeker toy, and he loves to play tug of war with his kong rope. Oh, and sock an old sock is gaurenteed hours of enjoyment. 

As far as training 12 weeks is not to early~it's actually a perfect time to start training your little angel. I have trained all my pups (previous to Pango) at the age of 8 weeks. So the sooner you start the better. When training Pango or any other pups I have always used a homemade liver treat recipe. Pups love them and not to mention the amount of money I save by not buying commerical. Other treats that you could use besides milkbones are fruits, vegetables, hot dogs, and cheese. All have been very successful tools while I have trained. I have always had food motivated pups. :roll: !!! Well I hope you find this helpful and please feel free to ask questions~thats why we are here. :wave:


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

toys from stuff toys from mcdonalds is what i give my joey and she loves them, its just the right size


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Congatulations on getting your new Chi!  

Tucker does not like rubber toys at all. He likes soft stuffed toys---he has some with squeakers, some without. He also loves small cloth balls that we can play fetch with. He has a nylabone, a flavored one, and he chews on it sometimes, but he really loves Greenies and small rawhide chews. Tucker likes baby carrots and bananas for treats (just little bits when we're eating one ourselves), and he also gets 1 or 2 Milkbone puppy-size dog biscuits a day, which he enjoys.


----------



## MY3SONS (Jul 28, 2004)

There are some great bones called chew alot. They are suspose to last a long time. My beagle pup it will last around 20 miniutes but with my chi it will take him forever. so it gives him something to do. They say those greenies are good. Ive yet to try them but I know Mia Debis chi doesnt like them 

I also have a regular eeyore stuffed animal that my little Nemo plays with.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Gosh this post is soooo old LOL
Sandy is 6 months old now and I am getting my second chi in a few days!
Thanks for all the replys though!


----------



## MY3SONS (Jul 28, 2004)

lol I didnt relize that. I just saw someone else reply to it so I did too. Oh well maybe it will give someone else some ideas. getting a new chi huh? aww I want another


----------

